# What LSP is on your car?



## Wilco

Just an idea for a rolling thread and a point of reference if you get through many as I do so you can actually remember what's on your car. 

So to start off with my insignia

Zymol Atlantique.


----------



## suds

Right now my Robin Un-Reliant is going 'commando' - minor disaster with my brand new gazebo - and I'm waiting for the wind to settle (next week?)


----------



## CharliesTTS

Obsession Phantom


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

R222.


----------



## davies20

Collinite 845


----------



## streaky

Dirt


----------



## Stoner

FK1000P


----------



## Fairtony

mrs car - Gyeon Wet Coat

mine - Waxtub 141 banana, on top of C2V3.


----------



## LeeH

Reload over essence on my caddy van. 

Fusso on the wife’s scirocco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## matty.13

Odk revere on the weekend car.
Adams Americana on the girlfriends.
Adams guard & gloss on company car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joe_con19

in2Detailing ceramic crystal wax


----------



## jonnyw59

Base coat of angelwax ti22 topped with Zymol Glasur.


----------



## audi mike

Nuba Glaze, Armageddon 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

Adams buttery wax for the summer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth_j

Collinite 845


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

SimpleWax Armour


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke

streaky said:


> Dirt


Lol mine's wearing many bug splats and alot of dust!
I applied wax planet refraction a few weeks ago. Might top up with wax planet obsidian waxstock edition tomorrow after it's wash if I get the time.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

odk group wax edition one limited edition 
on top of a layer of blackfire gloss enhancing polish


----------



## camerashy

Fiesta - Phaenna

Audi - Nebula


----------



## Zebra

Wax Planet White Noise over a layer of Autosmart Topaz.


----------



## BrummyPete

BH dsw with bsd over it 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilman

Fusso topped with King of gloss


----------



## westerman

Collinite 476, soon to be stripped and replaced with Autoglym Ultra High Definition Wax.

Harry


----------



## stonejedi

Zymol Jaguar.SJ.


----------



## c87reed

Autoglym UHD


----------



## GSVHammer

Chemical Guys Pete’s 53, on it’s last legs. May wash and slap some Butter Wet Wax over it or just top with Sonax BSD.


----------



## pxr5

Devilman said:


> Fusso topped with King of gloss


Snap :argie:


----------



## Nidge76

BrummyPete said:


> BH dsw with bsd over it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Me too on both my car and the wife's car.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackers

Waxaddict graphite.

But tomorrow it's getting zymol glasur.


----------



## BradleyW

Deleted.


----------



## wayne451

Collinite 915 and Car-Chem Black Friday quick detailer.

Windows and mirror glass have Car-Chem glass sealant.

Black plastics have solution finish.

Tyres have Poorboys bold n bright but I’ll be changing to something else as it’s just run out.


----------



## BradleyW

BH DSW. Easy to apply, durable, glossy, good beading and sheeting! Extremely economical! Withstands detergents very well! Brilliant stuff! However it can haze on black cars if you apply too thick or leave it to cure too long or if the applicator is too dry. Prep is key with DSW! Can also haze for the first week of applying. This will go away after a wash or two "if" you've applied it correctly on a black car. Hazing can't really be seen on light colours so it's more forgiving if you apply it poorly. The wax can also initially sweat in hot weather if you've freshly applied it which may cause hazing for a week or two but if it's been applied correctly, the sweating induced hazing will go away. Again, mainly for black cars!


----------



## sevenfourate

BradleyW said:


> BH DSW. Easy to apply, durable, glossy, good beading and sheeting! Extremely economical! Withstands detergents very well! Brilliant stuff! However it can haze on black cars if you apply too thick or leave it to cure too long or if the applicator is too dry. Prep is key with DSW! Can also haze for the first week of applying. This will go away after a wash or two "if" you've applied it correctly on a black car. Hazing can't really be seen on light colours so it's more forgiving if you apply it poorly. The wax can also initially sweat in hot weather if you've freshly applied it which may cause hazing for a week or two but if it's been applied correctly, the sweating induced hazing will go away. Again, mainly for black cars!


BiltHammer DSW for me too. Had no problems at all on a red car and i'm far from an expert....


----------



## jenks

Obsession Wax Icon


----------



## Fireball411

Double speed wax,although have some fusso to try and some butter wet wax to try as well


----------



## LeeH

joe_con19 said:


> in2Detailing ceramic crystal wax


How are you finding it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sparky 66

ODK Exhibit Gloss Enhancer


----------



## joe_con19

LeeH said:


> How are you finding it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Great wax was applied to the bonnet of my van in warm weather (roughly 18 degrees) and it buffed off without any effort at all. Great beading and sheeting also nice gloss to the the paint work after. Just purchased the show wax aswell but yet to try...high hopes for this one

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Atkinson91

Gloss coat on the s5, Kamikaze Miyabi+ISM on the leon

The kamikaze combo has amazing gloss to it


----------



## huxley309

SimpleWax Armour


----------



## Dazednconfused

OW Phantom topped with WP Obsidian


----------



## Djames014

PoorBoys Black Hole topped with Fusso Coat Dark


----------



## Kenan

Working round the car machine polishing one Pannell at a time while life allows so a mixed bag . . 

Roof - Fusso
Bonnet - FK1000p
Left wing - Wowos Nanocoat
Right wing - Fireball fusion
Rest of car - OCD wax unknown sample (I think it's nova glow)

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## suds

Kenan said:


> Working round the car machine polishing one Pannell at a time while life allows so a mixed bag . .
> 
> Roof - Fusso
> Bonnet - FK1000p
> Left wing - Wowos Nanocoat
> Right wing - Fireball fusion
> Rest of car - OCD wax unknown sample (I think it's nova glow)
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Hi Kenan - as an aside the forum have had big disagreements in the past - can you see a difference in finish between panels?
Maybe put some pic vies up in a new thread!


----------



## pt1

Anglewax fifth element.i put some poorboys natty blue on the back bumper...because i hadnt used it for ages 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Going to sound like a copycat now but I’ve also got Zymol Atlantique on mine. Must be at least 4-5 weeks. Car is admittedly a little dirty. Still beads like crazy but sure a simple wash will bring it straight back to day 1.


----------



## Wilco

After not being able to get to sleep last night and having washed the car before putting it in the garage it now has Raceglaze hybrid over the top of zymol. Waxing the car at 1.30am was very therapeutic lol.


----------



## garycha

C2V3, Cure Q2m and some BSD on various panels.


----------



## olliewills

- Autoglanz SynthSeal
- Bilt Hamber DSW
- BSD/PB's spray and shine homebrew


----------



## rob267

Gyeon wet coat at the moment.
Only for ease of use.
When fully corrected it will be Wax planet dura gloss.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy

Currently using EZ Chrome as an interim protection before a full 3 stage paint correction done by myself🤞

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc

ODK Revere, amazing gloss, been topping it up with auto allure Amaranth QD after a wash...amazing stuff


----------



## Gas head

Work Car - Glare at the moment prob end up with kamikaze miyabi, ism and infinity wax which has been in the cupboard for ages.
Fun Car - Polish Angel Cosmic v2 topped with High Gloss

Polish angel not much on this forum but its given a very nice finish with the high gloss
Have a look at 512 detail videos on youtube or autopia forum
beads like crazy.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Front fender : waxaddict Vitreo
Front door : SN Acrylic Spritz 
Rear Door : Bounecrs CTR 
Back fender : Zymol Carbon 3 coats 
Bonnet : Nanolex Wash Coat 

I will strip all lsp and I will use Zymol Titanum.


----------



## RaceGlazer

As expected my cars are something of a test bed, but are currently wearing:
Race Glaze Black Label
Kenolon Ceramic Shield
Gloss-It Concorso Sealant - last applied in October, still going
Race Glaze Nano Sealant - I'mm particulalry impressed with this, applied after full machine polish to my Range Rover a year last September, and still there. Thats 1.75 years. For a product that costs £29.99 (in the Kit) I thnk thats particulalry impressive. Washes easily, nice gloss (its silver) and still some beading.


----------



## Berylburton

Wife's Mini JCW.... Carpro Essence with Gyeon Pure on top, did this back at Easter

My Ford Focus, Gyeon Prime. About 10 months old. 

My Porsche, Carpro Essence with CQUK v3.0 on top. Did this early BH weeking in May

All cars have Gyeon rim on the wheels and Gyeon Trim on the trim.


----------



## alfajim

Auto Allure Boost. Lovely stuff, does anyone know who makes it, so I can get another bottle when this is gone.


----------



## bigalc

alfajim said:


> Auto Allure Boost. Lovely stuff, does anyone know who makes it, so I can get another bottle when this is gone.


Auto Allure makes it  order in plenty of time...slow delivery, say no more


----------



## Demetrios72

Adams Buttery Wax

A decent product :thumb:


----------



## Kenan

suds said:


> Hi Kenan - as an aside the forum have had big disagreements in the past - can you see a difference in finish between panels?
> Maybe put some pic vies up in a new thread!


Problem I have is the car is faded on different pannel and I'm still no expert. However I'm selling the Wowo nano coat, using the Fusso on the wheel and keeping the fusion for the body panels (if that answers the question)

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSwiss

On mine Wowos crystal sealant, this will soon be Obsession Dynasty for the summer. On my wife's petes 53 ( in my noob opinion such an underrated wax) so easy on and off looks amazing even on white and smells great.


----------



## Tom B.

Reload. It's the only protection on my car.


----------



## garage_dweller

Angelwax Guardian on the swift which I'll probably reapply this weekend since the weathers going to be good.

Nothing on the new focus yet apart from BSD/V7.


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Carplan No 1 Super Gloss - phenomenal beading for such a cheap product


----------



## stevie211

Cquartz uk 3.0 topped with Gliss on mine.


----------



## chongo

Waxaddict Quartz on mine


----------



## Dazzel81

Mine: M&K Fortitude
GF: OW Dynasty


----------



## KRM

Waxaddict Vortex and Angelwax Enigma


----------



## Wilco

Due to my divorce my car is going in the next couple of days. I'd wager its had more products tested/used on it than most cars on here. 
I'm absolutely gutted it's going but it's part of the seperation deal. It got washed yesterday and a final coat of glasur applied. 

I may be carless for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Andyblue

Wilco said:


> Due to my divorce my car is going in the next couple of days. I'd wager its had more products tested/used on it than most cars on here.
> I'm absolutely gutted it's going but it's part of the seperation deal. It got washed yesterday and a final coat of glasur applied.
> 
> I may be carless for the foreseeable future.


Sorry to hear that mate. Hope you're doing okay and things remain as amicable as they can do...


----------



## Wilco

Not to worry Andy , life goes on pal.


----------



## BruceVolvo

Soft99 scratch clear on mine, well half of it the other half will get done next weekend


----------



## gareth_j

Collinite 845 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan

Bh dsw


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Fiesta - Nebula topped up with waxplanet polygloss QD after each wash. 
Mini - Nebula 
Mondeo - FK1000P topped up with Bouncers Bead Juice after each wash.


----------



## cadmunkey

Fusso on mine at the moment (first time I've ever tried it, crazy water beading!) but about to machine the car again when the weather cools down so might try something different. Got too many waxes and some not even opened yet.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Wowo's crystal sealant on mine. Amazing stuff

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

Well somehow I've still got it. Decon, cleanse and two coats of Pete's 53 on Saturday night. Splendid finish after that.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

In2Detailing Crystal Ceramic Wax on the wife’s car at the weekend. 1st time using it, goes on and off really easily, looks fantastic.


----------



## Sheep

Acura RDX - Meguiars Cleaner wax (#6). Beading is so so, even when new, nice glow to it though and silky smooth. If you use it, topping with a wax afterwards is recommended.

Toyota Prius Prime - Autoglym SRP with 2 coats of EGP. Been on this late april/early may, still going but showing signs of slowing down. Will be applying something special when it's done


----------



## Jack R

On the Passat is ODK Echo - desperately needs re doing as it’s not really doing much now.
The van has got Adams paint sealant - very impressive stuff and extremely easy to use.
The Corsa - still a work in progress but it does have Adams Spray Sealant on it.


----------



## Fairtony

Just redid the pair. 
The Mrs: Gyeon Bathe+ to topup the Wetcoat, that’s in month 3. 
CG Butter Wet Wax on mine as a bit of quick bling before the seasonal deep decontamination.


----------



## Sam6er

Just did the wife's car last weekend and used Mitchell and King Fortitude. 
Hopefully this weekend my car will get some love and will be sporting Mitchell and King Mercury


----------



## Wilco

Development wax/ custom wax from Obsession. Not sure which but Jay made it especially for me. New ingredients etc, I love it but its nowhere near retail ready. I've two coats of this topped with a coat of Petes 53 now. Car looks immense.

It also goes this Friday. Sad times.


----------



## ronwash

Polish Angel Viking Coat.

Great coating,much more durable then i thought it is,its 18months and still going strong.


----------



## 66Rob

Currently Dodo Juice Light Fantastic (soft). Have now used this on White, Red and Black and great results each time - cant comment on beading or longevity as had no rain here for 6 weeks!


----------



## nbray67

Nasiol NL272 which is supposed to better than their epic ZR53.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martec06

66Rob said:


> Currently Dodo Juice Light Fantastic (soft). Have now used this on White, Red and Black and great results each time - cant comment on beading or longevity as had no rain here for 6 weeks!


Sounds like Denmark 

Sendt fra min CLT-L29 med Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Gtechniq CSL and Exo v3, on paint/body with C5 on the wheels, C4 on trim/black bits, C2 on side and rear windows, front screen just kept spotlessly clean, C'pro cerium oxide / barkeepers friend on windscreen.


----------



## ttc6

An interesting cross section of responses so far! 

Dailys: BH CP + AutoGlanz Synth Seal
Toys: BH DSW / DJ Diamond White
Wheels: AutoGlanz Synth Seal / GT C4
Trim: (Solution Finish +) GT C4
Glass: GT G1 / G5
Tyres: Gyeon Tire

Toying with the idea of going ceramic on a couple of them but struggling to convince myself, especially when Synth Seal and DSW are so cheap.


----------



## crxftyyy

Workhorse is an experiment, different lsp per panel. After 5 months only fusso dark, Immaculate Reflection PTFE and Sam's Ceramic Boost still holding strong 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

My car finally went yesterday, totally gutted but life goes on. 

I'm using my father's V70 for the foreseeable future and gave it a going over with SRP and finished with in2detailing ceramic wax. It's come up rather well for not masses of effort. 
It will be getting coated in the near future though.


----------



## BrummyPete

C2V3 over bilt hamber cleanser polish, does the job on my daily









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail

Just reminds me of how many products I have unused yet, our eldest boy is unwell so with that plus my mother's dementia. My wife's black Clio has Fk1000p on the roof and bonnet, Black Hole on the boot. I write all this down so a constant olive experiment, which can be change at short notice summer or winter. Although FK on all the wheels of both cars, that is getting too much effort so the C5 route may be the best option just for time alone, in taking them off the car.

My own Black Renault, gets alternative CarChem, Duet, AG, New and older ph shampoo, the vertical boot a constant bain of improvement.

I still have my Zymöl Holiday Kit to use plus my In2D Ceramic...

Still a Sonax plus H2go fan looking towards getting some Solution Finish for that pesky rubber on these cars.

My Yamaha FJ is in the process of replacing the inner foam on the failings, compounded the tank so it looks fresh, will get some Zymöl Wax, or Mirror Glaze #7

Following Albert Low, on Autogeek Detailing 101, who has some interesting LSP options in Malaysia, with the heat plus longevity, for the most part I am a wax guy so I can replace or renew on an ad-hoc basis.

Have fun guys, John Tht.

Loved those Waxstock haul picture gave me some great ideas...


----------



## cleslie

Gyeon Can Coat/Cure on the daily driver, OCD Nebula on the garage queen.


----------



## Dazednconfused

Just put 2 layers of WP White Noise on the white Fiesta.
A breeze to use, great scent and learning that Montan wax looks great on white.


----------



## Wilco

After recent threads talking about moonlight I've dug my bottle out and applied to my mothers C30. It lives outside so it'll be interesting to see how it lasts. 

I'm still using my father's V70, it gets a fresh coat of Diamas every couple of weeks to keep it fresh. I love the finish it gives.


----------



## Fairtony

Glad this got revived, really liked it a few months ago.

Partners car is "set up for winter" with CarPro Essence topped with Gtechniq C2v3. 2 months in and the beads are a little worse for wear...But topping it every wash with C2v3 diluted to QD.

Mine is currently doing a long term review of Bear Car Care Radiant. 3 weeks in, and the test panel is certainly changing. But no spoilers yet, review update to come!


----------



## iCraig

Meguiars Ultimate Fast Finish, looks great and is so easy to use!


----------



## matty.13

Adams ceramic wax & adams ceramic boost. Very impressive a combo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Just done mine with ODK Revere, very impressive wax so far.


----------



## cadmunkey

Im very impressed with the Angelwax Enigma sample I purchased at Waxstock. I stuck it on 2 rear panels on my car (Fusso everywhere else) and its still beading like crazy whereas the Fusso is beginning to fade. Be interesting to see how long it does perform for. Going to put two coats on for my winter prep.


----------



## Wilco

cadmunkey said:


> Im very impressed with the Angelwax Enigma sample I purchased at Waxstock. I stuck it on 2 rear panels on my car (Fusso everywhere else) and its still beading like crazy whereas the Fusso is beginning to fade. Be interesting to see how long it does perform for. Going to put two coats on for my winter prep.


I used it on a neighbours white car as I knew they wouldn't look after it so it would be a good test of performance. 4 months later it's still going strong. Surprised and impressed in equal measures. Does leave a lovely crisp finish on white too.


----------



## nbray67

Nasiol NL272.

Very, very impressive sheeting still, 4mths in. 
Makes cleaning an absolute doddle.


----------



## Peter77

iCraig said:


> Meguiars Ultimate Fast Finish, looks great and is so easy to use!


Same as me. The easiest LSP I've ever applied. And what also surprised me, was how little product I used. I though I may get 4 or 5 uses out of the aerosol bottle. Judging by how much used on the first coat. It will easily last the winter with many coats done. Excellent product

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazzyb

Subaru has revere and another development wax on it at certain parts

Vw transporter has odk eclipse and detailed online Ultima

Mini has another odk development wax

Bmw has waxed junkies re seal


----------



## DanWinfield

TAC systems moonlight on mine now which replaced i2d crystal ceramic, going to try fusso on my old mans xf in a week or two









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Mine currently has all sorts. I think it has some Fast Finish on the front wing some Farecla G3 Supergloss down the other side, some Car Pro Hydro2 in other places, some Menzerna Powerlock on the front and BSD all over.

Just been playing with and testing products as I worked my way around the car polishing it.

Next is Sonax PNS. Hoping to strip mine and the wife's cars back before it gets proper cold and apply PNS and BSD to both. The wife's needs a full deacon first though, as it has a ton of iron contaminants down the lower sides. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## iCraig

Peter77 said:


> Same as me. The easiest LSP I've ever applied. And what also surprised me, was how little product I used. I though I may get 4 or 5 uses out of the aerosol bottle. Judging by how much used on the first coat. It will easily last the winter with many coats done. Excellent product
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I doubt I'll go back to 'normal' waxes for a while it's that easy!

I have done 2 cars with my can so far (a Focus and a C-Max) and I don't think I've used much at all!

It's been 3 weeks since I did it and it's still beading like crazy and the car has stayed remarkably clean for a black car too!


----------



## tomstephens89

Bh dsw.


----------



## AudiPhil

Adams Paint sealant (topped with Adams Guard and Gloss) on my A6 - Lovely products to use
Fusso on Dads A1
AG EGP on the wifes (needs redoing and will probably use Fusso for the winter)


----------



## Jai

Collinite 476. First time using it over the weekend ready for the winter.


----------



## Mardgee

Wowo's Crystal Sealant with Contact 1-2-1 layered ontop. Lovely.


----------



## Justbaldchris

White noise and regularly topped up with a mix of BSD and CG V7.


----------



## DanWinfield

MBRuss said:


> Mine currently has all sorts. I think it has some Fast Finish on the front wing some Farecla G3 Supergloss down the other side, some Car Pro Hydro2 in other places, some Menzerna Powerlock on the front and BSD all over.
> 
> Just been playing with and testing products as I worked my way around the car polishing it.
> 
> Next is Sonax PNS. Hoping to strip mine and the wife's cars back before it gets proper cold and apply PNS and BSD to both. The wife's needs a full deacon first though, as it has a ton of iron contaminants down the lower sides.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Get some moonlight thrown on a panel lad, you know you want to 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

New year bump. 

I've been playing around with waxes again recently. Rooting through my wax drawer I dug out a couple of jars of Ogle wax (remember them?) One has a smashed lid so no name and the other the name of my ex wife so that's minus a sticker too now lol. 

It's years since I've used either, finish on black is incredible with very little prep.


----------



## AudiPhil

For the winter:
My Cayenne has Mitchell and King Boreas topped with M&K Wax+
Wifes Focus has Soft 99 Fusso Light


----------



## Blueberry

Fireball Fusion


----------



## dave955

********** wax show edition at the moment although it was a quick coat just to give it somthing while it went away for winter , full Gyeon kit has been bought ready for spring and a full correction and ceramic coating









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Blueberry said:


> Fireball Fusion


What do you think of it? Currently my favourite wax.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Sonax spray and seal.


----------



## Alex_225

Two coats of Dodo Juice Hard Candy on my daily. Will follow up with Red Mist next wash. 

Other half’s car has a layer of Britemax Extreme Elements.


----------



## WHIZZER

Mixture of test products and Megs Ceramic Coating


----------



## Walesy.

mixture, AG UHD Wax on the majority of the car, Swissvax shield on the bonnet, bumper and front wings.

Just was to compare durability of the 2.


----------



## spyk3d

3 cars in our household so

Blackfire BlackIce Montan Wax
Wax Planet Armageddon
Sonax BSD - Soon to be replaced once the paint work is fixed, with what yet I don't know but possibly Phantom Si02 or OCD Nebula or UHD


----------



## minotaur uk

Did a 5 hour saturday detail, tried the one bucket method with the car shampoo in a spray bottle. The LSP was detailed onlines Ceramic Detailer....interested to see how long it will last.


----------



## 66Rob

Leon - Dodo Juice Light Fantastic
&
Ibiza - Werkstat Acrylic Gloss (Spray). Getting low on this now unfortunately
& 
MR2 - Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection


----------



## Blueberry

Kenan said:


> What do you think of it? Currently my favourite wax.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I love it. I've been using it for a couple of years. I love the beading you get with Fireball Fusion and other Fireball products.


----------



## Fairtony

Mrs - CarPro Essence, topped with C2v3. That started to fail after the first wash (1month) *eye roll*. So now its topped with the last of my Gyeon WetCoat. 

Mine - Bear Car Care Radiant, topped with EZ Deflector Shield. 

Really liking EZ InstaGloss as a topup type product. Has a good impact as you PW it off my mates cars. Super quick and satisfying.


----------



## sm81

Wilco said:


> I used it on a neighbours white car as I knew they wouldn't look after it so it would be a good test of performance. 4 months later it's still going strong. Surprised and impressed in equal measures. Does leave a lovely crisp finish on white too.


Still going?


----------



## mx5mike

Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid on my Tiguan 
Carpro Reload on my Silverado


----------



## Peter77

Blueberry said:


> Fireball Fusion


Looks fantastic that mind 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRM

Zymöl Vintage


----------



## PugIain

No idea.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

sm81 said:


> Still going?


It was still beading when it rained on it at the weekend so I'll assume yes. It has started to drop off somewhat now though but the likelihood of any other products having been used on the car are slim at best. I'm very impressed with its performance.


----------



## Bristle Hound

On my Cupra - 50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3










On the wife's Captur - 50/50 mix of BSD & CG V07


----------



## Cyclonetog

Fusso Coat :thumb:


----------



## Dave50

I've got Surreal Ceramic Wax on the front and drivers side of the car, aqua wax on the rest, with SiO2 gloss detailer over the top. When applying the wax there was a lot off moisture in the air and wasn't sure it was curing so finished it off with the aqua for at least some protection.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

BH Double Speed, soon to be replaced with FK1000P.


----------



## Alex L

Max Protect UNC-R and Max Protect Silk Coat on my Velocity Red MPS.

It doesn't look quite as good as UNC-R on my old dark blue car, but still nice. I'll probably go Kamikaze next year.


----------



## Wilco

Detailed online PTFE glaze topped with Dsw this morning. It's pouring down now and the beading is very impressive.


----------



## Wilco

Had another look through my drawers today and found my enigma sample. I've just used triple and put this over the top, within minutes it's throwing it down but I managed to get the car in the garage just in time. The finish from the two is very reflective. I'll be interested to see how well it performs in the current wet weather.


----------



## uruk hai

Sonax Extreme Protect and shine Hybrid, super easy to use and gives a nice look and shine. The beading is quite good and it seems to last as long as anything else I've used, currently been on about 14 weeks but is definitely tailing off now !


----------



## BarryAllen

uruk hai said:


> Sonax Extreme Protect and shine Hybrid, super easy to use and gives a nice look and shine. The beading is quite good and it seems to last as long as anything else I've used, currently been on about 14 weeks but is definitely tailing off now !


No grabbiness when you applied ? That's one thing that's preventing me giving it a go. Well that and the plethora of other items I've got to get through !!


----------



## uruk hai

BarryAllen said:


> No grabbiness when you applied ? That's one thing that's preventing me giving it a go. Well that and the plethora of other items I've got to get through !!


No, I didn't have any problems applying or buffing it off, the only thing I did do was buy the proper Sonax applicator sponge as it came through the round megs foam applicator I used causing a small amount of waste.

It's very easy to use and buff off and I think the tin will last for ages, I'll certainly be using mine till it runs out.

https://www.sonax.com/Products/(location)/13053-SONAX-Application-sponge


----------



## dan4291

Auto Finesse Aqua Coat


----------



## footfistart

Fusso coat and HD wax










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

Artdeshine graphene crystal wax. Mental stuff this. Will put a review in my what lsp thread later.


----------



## sm81

Wilco said:


> Artdeshine graphene crystal wax. Mental stuff this. Will put a review in my what lsp thread later.


Later today?


----------



## derbigofast

im gonna get ribbed for this but new to me car and not had a chance to get it even washed yet due to weather, it pains me to say its been neglected for two weeks waiting for day off to try and get it washed and inspected for first detail.


----------



## Dannbodge

Gtechniq C2v3


----------



## MBRuss

Wilco said:


> Artdeshine graphene crystal wax. Mental stuff this. Will put a review in my what lsp thread later.


Mental how? You've piqued my interest!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

So after a product I was trialling didn't agree with the graphene wax I've moved onto summer waxes now. 
Currently 3 layers of Pete's 53 on the V70. Graphene still looking fabulous on the C30.


----------



## greymda

Duragloss 111. amazing stuff it is.

and on wifey's Toyota - Sonax BSD, pretty good looks for a 5 min job!


----------



## camerashy

Wilco said:


> So after a product I was trialling didn't agree with the graphene wax


Any more info please Wilco


----------



## Wilco

Nothing major tbh, I'll be doing a review in the near future so more info will be included in that.


----------



## Gixxer6

BH DSW- still beading well after 5 months


----------



## AudiPhil

Mitchell and King Anvil


----------



## camerashy

Fireball Fusion very pleased with it and great finish.


----------



## Kenan

camerashy said:


> Fireball Fusion very pleased with it and great finish.


Good isn't it 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## needhampr

Fireball Devils's blood and a squirt of Mitchell & King Wax+


----------



## camerashy

Kenan said:


> Good isn't it
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Yes, very good, just bought the Fireball Ultimate Carnuaba Spray to try over the top at its next wash


----------



## pt1

Mrs car-wax planet shell shock
Mine car-sonax extreme protect and shine npt on the roof, spoiler and bonnet. Wax planet Armageddon on the sides 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy

I've got Infinity Wax Turbo6 on mine and the wife's has Fusso currently. 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gadgeteer

Autoglym Ultra HD wax.I'm now a convert:argie:


----------



## Wilco

I was having a bad day today so took it out on the car. I can't stop changing what's on it lol. So a wipe down with pre wax cleanser was followed by a coat of black label. Oof what a finish. 

To add the water block shampoo I reviewed beaded and sheeted like mad prior to the raceglaze.


----------



## CharliesTTS

Vonixx black on mine!


----------



## Wilco

CharliesTTS said:


> Vonixx black on mine!


Bit of more info on it please, I've looked at it a couple of times without buying yet.


----------



## camerashy

Wilco said:


> Bit of more info on it please, I've looked at it a couple of times without buying yet.


^^^ Me too, think Chongo has previously used it

I put Fireball Carnuaba Spray Wax on top of Fireball Fusion and it topped the wax up and left a nice finish


----------



## CharliesTTS

Wilco/Camerashy - I found it very easy to apply and buff off - initially I followed the 3-5 mins guide wait to cure before buffing off but gradually extended this so as to see if left longer there would be any issues but there wasn’t.

Second coat I applied to 1/3rd car at a time and it still buffed off easily..it was such a pleasure to use I did another coat a couple of hours later!

I applied their cleanser wax with a DA and Scholl black waffle pad (thanks Imran) prior to the Vonixx black.

I was very happy with the results - plenty of flake pop and very glossy - posted a couple of pics in the what detailing did you do today thread.

I also purchased the spray wax for top ups but haven’t used it as yet!


----------



## HairyMonster

CarPro CQUK Topped with Gliss, and Reload on top.


----------



## greymda

plan on testing a chinese coating for 6$ on my brother's car


----------



## Wilco

CharliesTTS said:


> Wilco/Camerashy - I found it very easy to apply and buff off - initially I followed the 3-5 mins guide wait to cure before buffing off but gradually extended this so as to see if left longer there would be any issues but there wasn't.
> 
> Second coat I applied to 1/3rd car at a time and it still buffed off easily..it was such a pleasure to use I did another coat a couple of hours later!
> 
> I applied their cleanser wax with a DA and Scholl black waffle pad (thanks Imran) prior to the Vonixx black.
> 
> I was very happy with the results - plenty of flake pop and very glossy - posted a couple of pics in the what detailing did you do today thread.
> 
> I also purchased the spray wax for top ups but haven't used it as yet!


Cheers mate most appreciated. Beading/sheeting decent?


----------



## CharliesTTS

Wilco said:


> Cheers mate most appreciated. Beading/sheeting decent?


Not had any rain yet but will keep you posted! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

CQuartz topped with the new ADS wax sealent


----------



## Wilco

CharliesTTS said:


> Not had any rain yet but will keep you posted! :thumb:


Cheers, feedback is always appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## greymda

3D HD SPEED (it has its protection) + 1 layer of Collinite 845 on wife's car.

let's see how long it will last.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

blackfire gloss enhancing polish now called paint cleaner and 1 layer of bmd morpheus should last me 6 months


----------



## Josh0109

BH dsw on one. Menzerna power lock on other.


----------



## lamb2729

Just removed 'Absolute Show off' - a lovely wax which produced some excellent beading. Replaced it with M&K Parma yesterday so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Wilco

Current update....

Satsuma rock now. That's a lovely wax in every sense.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Just finished putting Halloween Wax from Infinity Wax over the last week.

The last lot lasted four months or so.


----------



## suds

Absolutely nothing at present - all depleted


----------



## greymda

oh my. blasfemy!


----------



## Dave50

Surreal wax from Detailed Online


Dave


----------



## suds

greymda said:


> oh my. blasfemy![/QUOTE
> 
> All too easy to get carried away with this game...... Chunk of metal Is a lot tougher than we give it credit- I'm sure it will survive a bit longer without any pampering :thumb:
> This cat has learned to chill about these things


----------



## PWOOD

This stuff https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/meguiars-ultimate-liquid-wax

I took a punt on it when Halfords had a discount on. My EPace has plastic round the bottom and arches so figured it was worth trying as it's was non staining and all I can say is PB have it spot on with their comments.


----------



## Wash monster

50 cal penta wax


----------



## pt1

Just stripped all the wax on mine and applied obsession wax devine, great wax 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Fandango

I agree with Suds. Although in my case it is more a case of laziness rather than lack of products. Did wash the car yesterday and gave it a coat of Simoniz Speed Wax.


----------

